# typical Porsche owner?!



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

http://www.beepworld.de/members64/string-emil/ueber-mich.htm

  :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Needs Username and password :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Needs Username and password :?


...and the ability to understand German!?

Jackie x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> > Needs Username and password :?
> 
> 
> ...and the ability to understand German!?
> ...


Precisely his point - typical Porsche owner speaks German and has an identity card. :roll:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

This thing with the username and password is very odd. Many people can go straight into this link without being prompted, but some others I know seem to get prompted. Doesn't make any sense!!

It's a shame you can't see it, because it is CLASSIC.

:lol:

Damian


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Build it up why dont you !! I may have to join to find out.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)




----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

flippin heck it's now prompting ME for a username / password :?

sorry guys..

Damian


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

from a german football game...? eh ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Sundeep - the picture Gary posted was not taken from the Website.

Lets just say, German geezy rubbing himself up against his Porsche Boxster in nothing much more than a pink thong - and similar type pictures. SO funny.

Damian


----------

